# 20141017 t0 18 Rig Trip



## BajaBob

OK; so I gave all you guys a chance to go. See my post asking for 1 for the rigs that no one answered! So I buddy boated with another friend and went by myself! Beautiful day and night on Friday; frothy on the return on Saturday. I picked up a white marlin and a wahoo on the Elbow on the ride out so it was already a successful trip before getting to the rigs. I fished Petronus, Marlin, Ram Powell and the drill ship for five small blackfin. I am always amazed to see those 100lb yellowfin come out of the water chasing the flying fish in the lights of the rigs! Trolling back the next morning just east of Petronus when I had a drag pull on my squid daisy chain. Then a drag pull on the wayback dolphin islander/ ballyhoo combo. I jumped to the rod and dropped the islander back and got another bill wack and a miss. Dropped it again and then reeled it in fast and got another wack. Dropped it back again and it was fish on!! That beautiful blue marlin came roaring out of the water on a series of jumps and went steaming off away from the boat. Did I mention I was solo!! I reeled in the other 4 trolling lines as line screamed from the reel. It was a 30 Tiagra that I had recently filled with 65lb PowerPro with a 75 yard topshot of 40lb mono. This was the same islander that I had caught the wahoo on and the 200lb leader was chewed up a little. I fought the blue for over an hour, driving the boat, gradually gaining and losing line until I got the fish near the boat. On the first leader grab the fish was still too hot to hold. I couldn't put on gloves, drive the boat, fight the fish and take pictures all at once! Fought the fish to the boat again and leadered it hanging on for dear life. The bill wacked the boat and motor a couple of times while I struggled with the fish. I grabbed the islander and cut the line at the hook. The blue swam away with the pecs lit up. I did get the camera and got some photos. Don't complain about the quality of the pics with one hand on the leader and one hand snapping pictures I am surprised any of them came out. Do you know how hard it is to keep a five line trolling spread clean in scattered weeds? Next time someone invites you, go!!:whip:


----------



## BajaBob

*More Pics*

Blue Marlin


----------



## Mac1528

Wish I lived close by...I would jump at a trip to the rigs...only get down there in august for a month though....maybe we need to change that! You did a great job doing everything. Congrats!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## WAReilly

I wish I'd seen your post looking for someone to go!


----------



## Realtor

wow I bet you were BUSY! What boat were you in, We have some of the same pictures!! Great Pictures and post Thanks.


----------



## fishsticker

Crazy trip solo but congrats on the results. 2 billfish is nothing short of amazing solo. Glad you got back in one piece.


----------



## Fish N Tales

That is awesome!!! Thanks for the report!


----------



## Mac1528

Realtor said:


> .....What boat were you in, We have some of the same pictures!! .....


Ruttt Rowww....what's that mean??


----------



## Reel Estate

Awesome! I do the same thing. People say it is crazy, but when I have the chance to go I go. Congrats.


----------



## cody&ryand

Awesome report


----------



## Kim

Now that's what I call an epic fishing trip!


----------



## sniperpeeps

Outstanding job, 2 bills solo is nothing short of epic.


----------



## Scruggspc

Mac1528 said:


> Ruttt Rowww....what's that mean??


I'm interested also??? But great job op.


----------



## DISANTO

Way to go! Epic trip!


----------



## MSViking

Awesome report! I used to love to go out by myself in my younger days. Congrats


----------



## Aqua Therapy

That is the best report I have seen all year. No one would have believed you with out the pics. Best part is you made it happen on your own.


----------



## PJIII

Great job Mr Bob! He was in a 23 seaswirl walk around! He has been on fire this year!!


----------



## tbaxl

Outstanding work, and the photos came out great.


----------



## 85okhai

thats impressive:thumbsup:


----------



## Deeplines

WOW, That is a feat. Great Report and GREAT JOB!!!!

I think Relator is referring to the platform and Drillship pixs guys.


----------



## Frenchy

Wow, impressive, got to catch my breath after reading your post, congrats on a great trip, and a solo trip...hard work for sure but great rewards, keep it up.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bcahn

One man wrecking machine, Wreck-it-Ralph! lmao


----------



## dorado74

What a GREAT TRIP! I'm super impressed Captain!!!


----------



## WhyMe

As of now, you are King Honey Badger. And if you don't know what that is look it up on YouTube ...honey badger. It's the one with a million or so hits.
Whyme
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Getsome

You sir are the man!!


----------



## RedLeg

Anytime you need a buddy, just let me know! Great job and cudos for doing it solo!


----------



## Wicked rods

Very nice pictures, fish and report stay at them. There's nothing more relaxing then been on the water and having great experiences too!


----------

